# DNP and surgery recovery...and GH



## gav (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi all,

Long time lurker first time poster! I've Googled the hell outta my computer but I could find no real conclusive answers, hopefully one/some of you can help me...

First my stats - 37y.o. male, USUALLY 82kgish, weightlifting for 17yrs (first 10 years seriously, last 7 2-3times a week)

I've had a distal triceps tendon repair end of December - it was only a very slight tear (10yrs ago) that put a scar tissue/deposit on the end of the bone which hardened, so every time I went heavy on tri's it would micro tear the same spot :-( Anyways, long story short - operation has been done, bits cut out, bits stapled back on and immobilised.... now 9 weeks later and arm is now out of the brace, full range of motion and I'm being a good boy with Doc's orders and limiting myself to 2kg maximum weights for all movements on my left side (and yes I look ridiculous with one big weight one little weight!). Unfortunately due to Christmas/new years, slackness, excess booze and family reunion catchups I did little to no walking/exercise when I was in the arm brace, and have consequentially put on 8kg of wobbliness :-( I'm back walking/better diet now but it's a slow process....

6 months ago I ran 2 x 12 day DNP cycles (only max'd to 400mg/day) and lost 7kg, so I know what DNP does for me in regards to sides etc. I have more than enough tabs to run again - but would this delay/harm my tendon repair at all? I could only find one relevant posting and it wasn't really conclusive. This is the ideal time to run it for me as I'm not lifting heavy so not busting my nut, would tie in nicely with the effects of DNP and my current gym abilities....

Second part of the question (please tell me if this should really be in the GH section though), I'm about 3 hours away from getting my first HGH kit to speed up the tendon repair - going to have around 3-4 iu/d, 5 days a week - the question of "does DNP stop GH working" I have found a few times which people say don't run both at the same time as DNP cancels out the GH production - are you all in agreement with this comment? So essentially should I really just stick to my light gym and GH for another 2-3 months, and then kick into the DNP to blast the last remaining fat (and some more)? First prize would be both DNP and GH to speed my tendon repair AND lose my fat all in the one hit.
Cheers
Gav


----------

